# Canon Pixma MX330 Won't recognize refilled cartridge.



## marybrouillard

Just had my cartridges refilled at cartridge world. Put them in after blotting and making sure they are clean. Orange light blinks alarm sounds. Shows neither one of the cartridges as being full. *Printer will not print*. Cartridge world told me to hold the paper feed (or stop/reset) button down for 3-5 sec. To override. I have tried turning off the copier and restart. This has no effect either. Is there some other way to reset?
What is curious is that I replaced the refilled black with a new canon cartridge and it worked for a while. Now it shows that neither cartridge is recognized. I haven't touched the new black. I did reinsert the refilled color cartridge after I had it rechecked by Cartridge World.
:4-dontkno


----------



## JimE

I'm not sure about that model for sure, but I believe the Pixma cartridges are chipped. At least the ones are in my 4500. In which case, refills don't work.


----------



## Tosinv

Canon Pixma MX330 Cartridges are chipped and refill wont work. One of my friend have got one....


----------



## inkinawink

Go to

Canon printer properties, Printer Status, click Options (top left)
Uncheck "Enable Status Monitor" this turns off the ink monitor.

Reinsert the cartridge back into the printer. The printer will still whine that the cartridge is empty. With the printer on, hold the "Stop" button down for 5-8 seconds. This should bypass the error messages


----------



## ameuchel

Thanks so much, Inkinawink! I refilled my Canon Pixma MX330 cartridge, and your solution worked. It went past the error messages and is working fine. You are a life saver! :1angel:

-Anne


----------

